# Strafanzeige möglich?



## konstantin (8 März 2005)

Hallo,

bei uns in der Firma bimmelt es langsam ziemlich häufig. Gewinnspiel, diesen Service, jenen Service und natürlich alles zum Abzockertarif. Langsam nervt es und stört die Arbeit und Kommunikation mit den Kunden.

Eben rief eine Computertante an (Nummer war unbekannt) Text: "Wir übernehmen alle Gebühren (...), Dieses Telefonat ist kostenlos (...) lassen sie sich jetzt registrieren, indem Sie nach dem Piepton "Ja" sagen. usw.

Dieses mal ist unser AB rangegangen und hat das ganze aufgenommen.  (Nummer wurde natürlich nicht übertragen. :-( 

Meine Frage nun: Können wir eine Anzeige gegen Unbekannt stellen? Falls ja, welche Art von Anzeige könnten wir stellen? Anzeige wegen Nötigung? Strafanzeige wegen Betrugsabsicht???

Grüße K.


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2005)

Du willst doch nicht etwa eine unerlaubte  Rechtsberatung?  0 
Persönlich denke ich, dass a) eine Anzeige gegen Unbekannt in solchen Fällen wenig Sinn macht - man sollte schon die Anruferdaten haben - und b) "Nötigung" sicher etwas zu hoch gegriffen wäre. So ärgerlich solche Nervereien auch sein mögen.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (8 März 2005)

Hallo!

Pauschale Strafanzeigen belasten die Polizei, daher solltest Du erst hier im Forum lesen, denn zu den meisten Fällen gibt es hier schon eine Diskussion. Die Fälle lassen sich meistens an der Rückrufnummer oder ähnlichen typischen Details zuordnen. In den Diskussionen gibt es oft Hinweise auf das erfolgversprechendste Vorgehen. In vielen Fällen sind Beschwerden beim Nummernvermieter und der Regulierungsbehörde sinnvoll. 

Ein Besuch bei http://forum.antispam.de ist auch zu empfehlen. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Du willst doch nicht etwa eine unerlaubte  Rechtsberatung?  0



Was soll den der Kommentar??



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Persönlich denke ich, dass a) eine Anzeige gegen Unbekannt in solchen Fällen wenig Sinn macht - man sollte schon die Anruferdaten haben - und b) "Nötigung" sicher etwas zu hoch gegriffen wäre. So ärgerlich solche Nervereien auch sein mögen.



@ Konstantin
Hat denn die Computertante den Firmennamen nicht genannt? Wenn nicht, stimme ich dem Vorposter zu. Wenn doch, würde ich eine Strafanzeige stellen wegen unerlaubtem Telefonspamming (oder wie das immer heißen mag) stellen.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (8 März 2005)

@Gast

Den von Dir beschriebenen Strafrechtstatbestand gibt es nicht. Die Verfolgung von Telefonspammern findet vor allem auf dem zivil- oder faustrechtlichen Weg statt. Du must z.B. vor Gericht gegen den Spammer eine Unterlassung erwirken.

Nebelwolf


----------



## konstantin (8 März 2005)

*Fangschaltung*

Hm, ich habe länger darüber nachgedacht. Früher (vor 10 Jahren, als die Welt noch normal war) gab es doch auch öfters mal Anrufer, die einen belästigt haben. Da gab es doch auch die Möglichkeit eine Anzeige wegen Nötigung bei der Polizei zu stellen und die Post hatte dann eine Fangschaltung installiert.

Das müsste es doch heute auch noch geben oder?

Konstantin


----------



## Captain Picard (8 März 2005)

*Re: Fangschaltung*



			
				konstantin schrieb:
			
		

> Da gab es doch auch die Möglichkeit eine Anzeige wegen Nötigung
> bei der Polizei zu stellen und die Post hatte dann eine Fangschaltung installiert.


da muß aber schon was mehr zusammenkommen als ein paar Belästigungsanrufe, so einfach 
ging das auch damals nicht.   

cp


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2005)

Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> @Gast
> 
> Den von Dir beschriebenen Strafrechtstatbestand gibt es nicht. Die Verfolgung von Telefonspammern findet vor allem auf dem zivil- oder faustrechtlichen Weg statt. Du must z.B. vor Gericht gegen den Spammer eine Unterlassung erwirken.
> 
> Nebelwolf



O.K, hast Recht. 

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,344092,00.html


> Unverlangte Telefonwerbung ist nach dem Gesetz gegen unlauteren Wettbewerb ausdrücklich verboten. Verstöße gegen das Verbot können der Verbraucherzentrale zufolge jedoch nur in einem umständlichen Verfahren verfolgt werden. Auch spürbare Sanktionen bei Verstößen fehlten. Viele Firmen setzten gezielt auf Telefonwerbung, um neue Kunden zu gewinnen.


----------



## rohbau (9 März 2005)

hallo konstantin,

bitte kontaktiere deinen telefonbetreiber, und lass dir im office eine
fangschaltung installieren.

die kostet zwar geld, aber dadurch bekommst du den anrufer.






			
				konstantin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> bei uns in der Firma bimmelt es langsam ziemlich häufig. Gewinnspiel, diesen Service, jenen Service und natürlich alles zum Abzockertarif. Langsam nervt es und stört die Arbeit und Kommunikation mit den Kunden.
> 
> ...


----------

